# Mad turned into a witch



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Since tomorrow will likely be chaotic, I thought I'd try to get a few shots of Mad in her costume today. The kids in the neighbourhood sweetly think that like them Mad must be very excited about getting to wear her costume. I think that may be stretching it, but she is a good sport.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

you could enter her at Hogwarts! So sweet!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Madison is surely the good witch of the west. What a pretty girl and sitting for pictures so nicely.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a good sport! Really an angel......


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

She does make a very delightful looking witch!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mad is adorable!!! She is sitting so nicely.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

ooo she is a good witch for sure.
bet she can hold her broom as well.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's a pretty witch! I love that costume!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Those are great pictures Cindy!! I love your Mad, she's such a sweetheart! How long was she able to keep it on?


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! That's the cutest witch I've ever seen!  Lovely pictures!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww what a sweetheart! I tried to dress Rufus up but he wasn't as co-operative as your Mad.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She looks like she may want to cast a spell on someone???? Tell her she is very cute.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute looking witch.....black is her color!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww too cute!! Will she be helping you give out candy in her costume??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a very pretty witch. So how long did she wear it?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just don't believe she's a witch! Aren't witches supposed to be ugly?

She is a GREAT sport for at least keeping it on long enough for you to get a picture! I'm making Molson's costume tomorrow morning... wish me luck with getting him to wear it!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, I think she makes kind of a cute witch myself. She only had it on for about 10 minutes. The cape she doesn't mind, but the hat...

The goal is for her to at least be wearing it when the three little ones (under five) in my complex come to the door. The other kids will understand that she didn't like it. Maddie is the neighbourhood dog and loves the attention from her fan club, so this is the price she pays.

Looking forward to pictures of Molson in his costume.


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

*OH my goodness, that is adorable and just made my morning. Thank you SOOOOOOO much for sharing. *


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She is adorable! I could never get Griff to sit with a hat on like that (my son probably could but I couldn't).

Happy Halloween!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

What an adorable little witch! Great pictures!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a cute witch!!!!She can get a bunch of treats in my house!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is one really cute witch!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, what a cute and kissable witch!!!!


----------

